# For those who know THIS IS A BIG DEAL!!!



## stick-n-string (Aug 28, 2015)

Well today me and Dendy went to go chase some hogs. When we got there we sat and chatted while trying to figure out what the rain was doing. We finally decided that we were there to hunt and if we get wet, we just get wet.
As we entered the swamp we got to a point where we decided to split up. We were heading the same direction but ended up a good ways apart. 
I had gone about a half a mile and heard a hog squeal! Sweet!! So I started heading that direction as quick as I could go quietly. Got about half way to where I thought I heard the hog squeal and felt my pocket vibrate. It was Dendy saying he had a dead pig,( the hog squealing was the one Dendy shot, but that's his story to tell). So I veered off in another direction but continued to keep a look out. As I came up on a dirt ridge about 6' high, something was telling me to knock an arrow. I ignored it and climbed up the dirt ridge. I got to the top and there is a hog 5 yards from me in the palmettos. Startled I tried to knock an arrow and he spooked a lil. So with and arrow knock I eased into position and see a hog 10 yards from me. I pick a spot and see my blue lumenok flying. The next thing I see is my blue nock bouncing through the palmettos. My attention is immediately drawn to the hogs that are still there. So with another arrow nocked I ease past where my hog was but the other hogs left. 
I started looking for blood and noticed blood on the arrow I had knocked. I checked myself because I assumed I cut myself but I hadn't. Apparently the arrow must have brushed against some palmettos that had blood from the hog I shot.
After contacting Dendy I sent him the coordinates to where I was at and we soon met up and started blood trailing. 
The trail was long and we began to get concerned when the blood stopped. Where it stopped there was a steep creek on both sides. I started thinking and told Dendy we should get in the creek, which was dry, and see if we can see if it crossed. Well that turned out easier said than done because it was steep. So I decided I was just going to walk down between  the 2 creeks. I found a trail and started walking down it and found blood. Followed it a bit and saw the hog in the palmettos. I hollared to Dendy that I found it, and when I did the hog jumped up!! Oh crap!! I knocked an arrow and put another arrow in her when she paused to look back. That arrow anchored her where she was!! HOLY COW!!! I FINALLY DID IT!! I have worked a long time and put 100's of miles in the swamp to get to this and it I FINALLY did it!!
This hog was not the biggest I've killed but by far is the one I will never forget!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 28, 2015)

Good stuff...Right shadow.


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 28, 2015)

Congrats.  Great hunt and story.


----------



## Rix56 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Congrats*

Persistence pays off, great story


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 28, 2015)

Congrats, again!! That's a fine one


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 28, 2015)

Congrats again and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 29, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 29, 2015)

Finally! Congrats. We expect more dead pigs from ya now.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats! Still looking for my first trad hog


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 29, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Finally! Congrats. We expect more dead pigs from ya now.



I always said once I kill one, many will follow!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 29, 2015)

That's fantastic! I know you've had some trials with hogs; just goes to show if you keep trying good things happen. Congrats!


----------



## dpoole (Aug 29, 2015)

congrat !!!!


----------



## JBranch (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats, good hog for sure.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 29, 2015)

Yesterday was fun! It doesn't get any better. I'm proud for you man, glad I got to be a part of it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 29, 2015)

Good Job!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Real happy to hear that you broke the Trad pig curse! I know you have been trying for along time now.


----------



## bradyxps (Aug 29, 2015)

Very good job! Its pretty fulfilling when all the work pays off. Congratulations!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 29, 2015)

Its been a tough road for ya and I've shared some of those times w ya as well.  Finally Congrats!


----------



## robert carter (Aug 29, 2015)

Good job Buddy!! Many more to follow I`m sure. RC


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks guys!!! I think a big party is needed!! Lol


----------



## pine nut (Aug 30, 2015)

Way to persevere and congrats!  Well done!


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## eman1885 (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ClovisSports (Aug 30, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice hog kill and story.  Hope you post more.  What did you use?  Bow, arrows, broad heads?


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 30, 2015)

Good for you.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 31, 2015)

Does Dendy get an assist for pushing them hogs in your direction?


----------



## snook24 (Aug 31, 2015)

FAN----FREAKIN----TASTIC!!!!!!!!! Guess the jokes will have to stop now lol We celebrate soon!


----------



## Clipper (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations.  You made that kill happen by being persistent in looking for your pig when some folks would have given up after losing the blood trail.  Thanks for sharing the story.  I would celebrate too if I were in your shoes.  I'm still looking for my first pig, but they are far and few between up here where I hunt.


----------



## gurn (Aug 31, 2015)

Man I'm happy for ya. Maybe I can break my curse next time I'm down. Great job.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 31, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Does Dendy get an assist for pushing them hogs in your direction?



Nope. Those were free ranging pigs that coulda gone in any direction. They musta figured they could slip past Jonathan unnoticed. Bad move on their part.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 31, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Nice hog kill and story.  Hope you post more.  What did you use?  Bow, arrows, broad heads?



I was using a 3 piece buffalo bow, 3555 goldtip blems, and 125 magnus stinger broadhead.


----------



## markland (Sep 1, 2015)

That is awesome Jonathan and so happy for you.  Not get out there and keep the streak going!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 5, 2015)

Well done and congrats to you!!!


----------

